# Pantry Chalkboard



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No risk but why not just hang a black board, cheaper and faster.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

The chalk won't hurt in any way. 

If you are concerned with the paint fumes infiltrating your food, just leave the door open for a few days.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

it would be hanging on the door, so if we just hung a premade chalkboard there, it would be swinging back and forth every time we opened the pantry door and it would get in the way and just be a pain, whereas if we painted it on there, it would stay put


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It has to be installed securly in all four corners,
so that it doesn't flop about.
If done correctly it looks attractive, and functional,
as it displays the message without openening
and closing the door.
Of course if it looks ugly to your eye, do it your way then.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Chalkboard paint really doesn't hold up that well.

If you are worried about chalk dust? Mount a white board.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## bballallan (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I would just hang up a white board. Less stress involved!


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

its on a door, a whiteboard would swing all over creation when the door was opened or closed. whatever i use needs to be painted on the door itself. I can use whiteboard paint, though, or chalkboard paint.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can do something like this.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

firsttimeremode said:


> its on a door, a whiteboard would swing all over creation when the door was opened or closed. whatever i use needs to be painted on the door itself. I can use whiteboard paint, though, or chalkboard paint.


You are saying a 1/8 to 1/4 inch piece of durable whiteboard type plex or lexan securely secured with doublefaced tape or small screws and washers is going to flop around? Or a prepackaged whiteboard, bulletin board, or chalkboard for that matter?

You seem to want affirmation that painting is the way to go. Anything you paint on and use at all for the purpose you mention is going to need constant recoating. But paint it if you must.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually i was wanting reviews from people that have this, if they had had problems i figured they would tell me about them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

firsttimeremode said:


> Actually i was wanting reviews from people that have this, if they had had problems i figured they would tell me about them.


And I am telling you every time a client has pushed me to use such paint, it has not worked for long. You just cannot build up the thickness you need with paint you can get from even a thin piece of actual chalkboard or whiteboard material. It scratches or abrades off and looks awful in short order.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't use chalk board paint or dry erase paint. Sd knows of which he speaks. Don't use chalk board in kitchen, rough texture collects grease in air, least bit of oil ruins chalk holding ability of board. Chalk paint good for kids rooms, paint entire wall as far up as they can reach. By time paint wears out, they not so interested in writing on walls. Makes for dusty bed room floors, lil colored foot prints thru house though.

HD, Lowe's Wally sell dry erase boards of various sizes, also various bulletin boards which could be combined. HD & L sell 4X8 sheets which they can cut to size. Screw to door at corners and edges, cover screws with frame made from paneling trim, which will already have lip to cover board. Small screws very close to edge so frame covers, pilot holes needed in hard board. Use very little or no glue, these Masonite type "dry erase" boards will eventually show ghosts and you may want to replace. Elmer's white glue is water soluable even when dry, so if glue is needed use it or similar.

Dry erase markers work on plexi-glass, got any shelf liners left?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would still like to talk you out of it, but in fairness thought I would pass on the Benjamin Moore now has a chalkboard paint you can tint to any color in their collections. Just the concept of thinking you can abrade a paint surface for long is weird. I would still do plex and whiteboard markers or something. Obviously you can get plex in colors.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Quart of paint $20, they claim it will cover 10' X 10'. 100 sq ft. Lower to 75 sq ft; one coat won't cover or last. + frame.

4' X 8' glossy white hard board (dry erase) $15 max. + frame And dry erase would be better for kitchen. Grease and "ghost" messages cleaned off with alcohol based window cleaner. Here's a "how to" http://kohworkn.com/big-8x4-diy-dry-erase-board-for-around-25/


Or your left over shelf/windows, can be painted from back side. Plex pro'lly won't ghost as bad, but I don't really know.



















Here's a "how to"


----------

